# Veterans please weigh in on this question



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I ask that you don't take this the wrong way; I love my country.

If you were a kid graduating high school today, having seen the Marines get slaughtered in Tennessee, would you consider joining the military? If you remain a civilian, you have the right to carry a firearm to defend yourself. If you join the military and serve stateside, that constitutional right is taken from you on most bases (thank you Bill Clinton).

A lot of kids will still choose to serve, but some will reconsider, I'm sure. I'm thinking that this must change.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sadly knowing what I know about how Obama has been undermining the US military. I would not recommend anyone joining any branch at any time anymore. Maybe after Obama is gone and a real president Commander and chief fixes his mistakes ,but not until then


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm with Smitty. With the Obama administration downsizing the military to before WWII levels, and then on top of that treating it as a giant social experiment, I personally would not advise anyone to join now.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The total disregard of the military, by the current Admin., I would not recommend joining.
Sad to say , as a Vet!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have three years four months of active army service, and twenty four years of National Guard.
The four months on top of the three years was due to being held over for the Cuban missile crisis.

I have for the last five years ADVISED AGAINST JOINING any branch of the military.
As long as garbage like o'slimer is running the country, KEEP THE HELL OUT. 
That includes time with the possibility of that **** bitch getting into office.
Why possibly die, or worse be crippled for life because of that useless piece of shit who has no clue of what he is doing.
HE couldn't care less about the troops or country he despises.
Look how well he took care of the Ft. Hood victims, stuck it right up their asses.
How about the VA and their treatment or non treatment of the wounded, you want to be responsible for sending someone into that sewer??? 
Then we have turned all branches into a sexual pervert zoo by the perverts running the country.
You want your kid getting hit on by some *** DI, company commander or platoon leader, boy or girl? 
Great way to degrade the once best military in the world, turned into a government run global YMCA or YWCA, they supply the soap!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd Join the IDF before EVER joining the US Military! Why? They ALWAYS fight to win, since WWII we have not done that without some douche Nozzels from Washington sticking their pencil dicks into it.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

The simplified version of the U.S. military mission is to kill the designated enemy and break his things. The current administration has turned the U.S. military into a test bed for social engineering and political correctness. The mission be damned. Unlike during the Reagan years when some of the closest civilian advisors to the President had lengthy military experience, there is no such institutional knowledge within this administration nor any coherent policy role for the military. All of this will come to no good whenever the bullets fly. With about a quarter century of active duty military experience behind me, I regretfully state I currently cannot enthusiastically recommend anyone join. The nation must be defended and I am grateful some will join nonetheless. The current time reminds me of the years of the Carter Presidency when the military was substantially a hollow force beset with personnel and funding problems.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guess I'll have to go against the grain here, . . . I still think it is a place where children can become men and women.

Yeah, . . . there are problems, . . . try working your way up from the janitor at Micky-Dee's. 

The "education" given to these young men and women cannot be bought at any university or college, . . . mostly about learning to be self reliant, . . . but team oriented, . . . and trying to see the "big" picture from the after engine room of a destroyer.

I especially think now is a good time, . . . and will be for the next two years, . . . as we know the present administration is going to change, . . . and believe me I don't think it could get worse, . . . equally bad maybe, . . . but not worse. 

Besides that, . . . I love my country, . . . and know there are many young people who love it as well.

As far as the weapon thing goes, . . . that's a crock, . . . unless we were in a hostile fire zone, . . . weapons were forbidden just like they are now. Recruuiters don't need to be sitting at their desks with loaded M-4's across their laps, . . . or even carrying a sidearm. Front door guard, . . . arm him, . . . but the service is not going to spring for an armed front door guard for every Tom, Dick, and Harry office where a GI can be in the US.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is a lot more than the weapon thing. US Military is being forced to become a social program. Not much effort going into being a military force.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah lets not encourage the young to stand up for defending freedom. What a great idea. WHO IS WILL?? Sure things aren't the greatest right now because of the dip$hit in power. That doesn't mean we need to abandon the services. Guess the old guard will have to pick up the slack again.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmmm.... I served 11 years in the USANG, I never knew I was not supposed to carry... That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Never again I will let myself be a victim


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

As an honorably discharged veteran of the US Navy I agree that this is a tough time to be a service member. Yes, I would still join. I feel it is a civic duty (if you are able) to serve at least one hitch in the branch of your choice. After having been in Law Enforcement for 27 years I can say without hesitation that in today's political climate I would avoid_ this_ profession at all costs.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

most ccw permits you need to be 21 to carry.
you only have to be 18 to join the military
so what is the point OP?
almost all active duty bases are guarded and there is nothing in the regs that says a solider can not own private firearms -I was active duty and I lived on base I had several firearms in a gun safe in my housing I could and did carry them frequently to and from ranges hunting excursions on and off base -most laws or regulations the base commander can modify as they see fit. If the commander says you can CCW then guess what you can. most don't give a crap as long as you stay out of trouble and don't wind up on a blot report.
and MP's damn dude they carry every ware in and out of uniform. 
would I recommend to join -I would give the advise of you do what you really think you need to do. IF you go think carefully about what MOS or job you sign up for and only go for that job you want-if your in school finish school then if you still decide that the military is best for you go commissioned. OR stay the heck out. my 2 cents.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did 21 years, 12 Marines, 9 National Guard

my son Joined the Marines - I told him to join the Air Force...

He is now a Cpl

I am glad he joined and it made a difference for him

I would recommend the service... Yes most base are not a place where you can carry a weapon on a daily basis... however there are a ton of armed people around...

Military police
Sentries
Armory folks
rifle range instructors
some staff duty officers and NCO's
etc


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This vet has mixed emotions.

The military of today is not the same as it was in my day. Then again, the country has changed a lot.

In many ways, I feel like a foreigner. I think it's just going to get worse at every turn.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have not recommended it to anyone for a long time. I told my son I could not recommend it but that he was now an adult (sort-of) of 18 and could do what he whats. He went in anyway, 4 years in the Marines. He has been out for about a year and has a great job but, says he is considering going back. He misses it. I know how he feels but, today; I told him again, I would not do it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

With all due respect to my military friends...

Since I never Served I cannot weigh in on the OP's question. However, with the Secretary of Defense putting together a plan to lift the ban on transgendered people, this is just another incentive for a young person to join up!

Seriously, I cannot even make a good joke about this. If this is the position of the Secretary of Defense, WE ARE SCREWED...

Pentagon to Lift Transgender Ban in the Military

Thanks to all who served.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

As a retiree, for few years of experience yes, as a career no!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> With all due respect to my military friends...
> 
> Since I never Served I cannot weigh in on the OP's question. However, with the Secretary of Defense putting together a plan to lift the ban on transgendered people, this is just another incentive for a young person to join up!
> 
> ...


 Sadly it goes much farther than that. Service members will be required to embrace and support it. Even now promotions are be steered towards gay members regardless of qualification . More of Obama the Commander and Chief that sets all of these policies attempts to undermine the US Military.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Sadly it goes much farther than that. Service members will be required to embrace and support it. Even now promotions are be steered towards gay members regardless of qualification . More of Obama the Commander and Chief that sets all of these policies attempts to undermine the US Military.


Military has always been politically correct in my service time, seen allot of unqualified people promoted based on gender or race and not skill seen a few good people not make it home due to this fact to, just another distraction for those on the front lines IMHO.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest joining to anyone these days.

Not with them cutting bennies after the fact and the mess at the VA and the fact that vets are on the terrorist watch list. Who would sign up for that?

Homeland Security Sees Veterans As America's Number One Terror Threat

Pathetic, just pathetic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> With all due respect to my military friends...
> 
> Since I never Served I cannot weigh in on the OP's question. However, with the Secretary of Defense putting together a plan to lift the ban on transgendered people, this is just another incentive for a young person to join up!
> 
> ...


There was an article the other day in the Military Times that the Pentagon is to consider paying for the transgender "change". I only read the headline, that alone infuriated me. 
At this very moment the Army is cutting up to 60,000 troops because of sequestration.
A VA report just two days ago stated that of the 870,000+ veterans on waiting lists to get care, over 300,000 DIED BEFORE GETTING THAT CARE.
AND THEY ARE THINKING ABOUT PAYING FOR GENDER REASSIGNMENT?????

YES!!! RPD IS ANGRY.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There was an article the other day in the Military Times that the Pentagon is to consider paying for the transgender "change". I only read the headline, that alone infuriated me.
> At this very moment the Army is cutting up to 60,000 troops because of sequestration.
> A VA report just two days ago stated that of the 870,000+ veterans on waiting lists to get care, over 300,000 DIED BEFORE GETTING THAT CARE.
> AND THEY ARE THINKING ABOUT PAYING FOR GENDER REASSIGNMENT?????
> ...


This entire transgender thing is crazy in how fast the military is getting on board. The lesbian and gay community fought for years for laws to be changed... Transgender was like a switch. And the fact that DoD can make decisions this quickly around this topic but can't fix our benefits, our systems, and even our online training programs (personal issue there ha) is upsetting and right there with RPD on this.

I can already see the new changes to EO and SHARP programs to include transgendered people. And if a guy becomes a girl and is in the infantry (and since they are currently still not allowed in combat arms) can they be kicked out? Could a girl who becomes a guy now join? What PT standards would they have to meet? This would be an easy option for a guy who can't perform to get their or score up. Ha.

To the OPs original question though... I agree wth Dwight on this. Still would join and serve with honor. I don't let the President represent the military (most of the bad decisions that affect the military is not made at the White House but at the Pentagon and Congres) as I also don't let all of Americas judgement influence my opinion on my military service.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> With all due respect to my military friends...
> 
> Since I never Served I cannot weigh in on the OP's question. However, with the Secretary of Defense putting together a plan to lift the ban on transgendered people, this is just another incentive for a young person to join up!
> 
> ...


you do know that it is to protect the ah unnormal person right? I imagine they would get the crap beat out of them or worse on a daily basis and fragged by their own in combat.
I mean I actually could care less what the sexual preference is of the guy next to me in a foxhole as long as it doesn't include me and they kill the enemy with extreme prejudice.
nothing spells fear to the enemy as a *** yelling I'm going to F#$% you up in ways even your momma can't imagine and actually mean it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Its doubtful giving the way the military is ran and used these days. 

I turned down a promotion to E-7 after a few days of long hard thinking and retired about 3 weeks later as a E-6 after 21 years. It just wasn't worth it to stay in 2 more years. It is no longer about doing your job and doing it well. Its no longer about doing what is right and just. Its all about being PC and that's not the way I roll. The straw that broke the camels back for me is when Senior Chief asked me to submit write ups for 5 medals after a two week exercise which my shop performed in a outstanding fashion with out a hick up despite numerous surprises. I did a write up on the 5 I felt performed well above the call of duty and that did more than their fair share without being asked to. Then Senior asked me, what about Fink, you aint going to include her? I said no why should I? She was the one who we allowed her husband to transfer to our command and we put him in another shop to minimize any perception of special treatment and allowed them to run their scam on the system. His shop wasn't involved in the exercise...but she had to leave early everyday cuase they couldn't afford the child care after hours surcharge, her husband not particiapating in the exercise for some reason couldn't pick up the kids, so she went home early and came to work late every day of the two week exercise and couldn't be counted on unless it was just convienent. Why should someone like that rate an award? He said well yeah but she is a female and you have to give at least one female a award. I said to Senior give her the Navy Com medal you were gonna give me, I don't need it, I am out of here and I will have my retirement papers in by the close of business.

Sadly these days, that's the way the ball bounces in the military. Its not always about who deserves the awards or opportunities or advancements, its more about looking PC. Instead of recognizing those who perform and produce, its more about making sure at least on African American gets an award, and if there is a hispainic in the shop they better get one too, and god for bit is there is a female in your shop and you don't make her the first one to get an award weather she EARNED it or not. And I don't bash women or minorities! If I was picking my own shop, Jacinda Ward would probably be my first hand picked member. Donald Davis an African American, would hands down be my second pick cause I know I can trust him to pass any test of dedication or loyalty to get the job done and make the near impossible happen. As their supervisor, I would walk across the fire for either one and not even give it a second thought.

We have some amazing folks in our military and I am blessed they served and are still serving. Having been in the military I know about the sacrifices and the thankless job many often do with out some much as a thank you. But the Military aint the organization that it used to be. Yong folks still have a future in the military but hard work and dedication don't count for a whole lot these days, its all about being PC!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, I would join, and I carried a gun in my car, when I was stationed at Ft. Knox 1980-1982. It was illegal then, by post regs, but I did it anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All this transgender in the military reminded me just now of the old TV show MASH. Corp. Klinger tried the entire length of the show to get a Psychiatric Discharge (Section 8?) by wearing women's clothes! Remember that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, I would join, and I carried a gun in my car, when I was stationed at Ft. Knox 1980-1982. It was illegal then, by post regs, but I did it anyway.


I was stationed at a security site, where my platoon's barracks were overlooking company HQ. The chain of command knew that the vast majority of us had enough personal firepower to retake the building if need be. They turned a blind eye to us. Probably because the arms room was in that building.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> all this transgender in the military reminded me just now of the old tv show mash. Corp. Klinger tried the entire length of the show to get a psychiatric discharge (section 8?) by wearing women's clothes! Remember that?


did he give you his fem cloths when the show ended? Lol!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> did he give you his fem cloths when the show ended? Lol!


I have no idea what that means SOCOM42!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We used to fight wars to win.
That is no longer true.
Now political correctness is the guide, and we cannot tolerate collateral damage.
It would take some serious thought


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There was an article the other day in the Military Times that the Pentagon is to consider paying for the transgender "change". I only read the headline, that alone infuriated me.
> At this very moment the Army is cutting up to 60,000 troops because of sequestration.
> A VA report just two days ago stated that of the 870,000+ veterans on waiting lists to get care, over 300,000 DIED BEFORE GETTING THAT CARE.
> AND THEY ARE THINKING ABOUT PAYING FOR GENDER REASSIGNMENT?????
> ...


I have to make a correction - I pulled the numbers out of memory. According to an AP story today on the VA begging Congress for an extra $2.5 BILLION to meet an expected shortfall, the numbers are slightly different.
"An internal report by the agency's Health Eligibility Center says about 238,000 of the 847,000 veterans with pending applications for VA health care are likely deceased."


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have to make a correction - I pulled the numbers out of memory. According to an AP story today on the VA begging Congress for an extra $2.5 BILLION to meet an expected shortfall, the numbers are slightly different.
> "An internal report by the agency's Health Eligibility Center says about 238,000 of the 847,000 veterans with pending applications for VA health care are likely deceased."


The numbers aren't nearly as important as the travesty that is the care of our service men and women. They deserve so much more, they EARNED IT! The fact that gender reassignemnet rates a higher priority than those who sacrificed just kills me!!!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was actually a man trapped in a woman's body for almost a year. That all changed when my mother gave birth to me. Whew!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> I was stationed at a security site, where my platoon's barracks were overlooking company HQ. The chain of command knew that the vast majority of us had enough personal firepower to retake the building if need be. They turned a blind eye to us. Probably because the arms room was in that building.


I am glad that you mentioned that. When I was in the 19th SFG(A), it was an armed camp most drill weekends. There were guns all over the place, it was known and not uttered, that anyone there might be armed. There were about a half dozen cops who brought their guns every drill, plus about 6 or 12 other guys with CCW. And, it was taken for granted that there were plenty of guns, inside cars.

As an example of a typical weekend, I showed up with a .357, a 9mm and a .45, so's I could use the indoor range. We had one of those and it was fun, and my bringing 3 guns was ho-hum.

During summer camp at Camp Dawson, guys would bring a gun and keep their mouths shut. One of them showed me his Ruger auto, he had it in his locker, it was a nice gun. The Special Forces are different in a lot of ways and that is one of them. We were as rough as sandpaper, and it was to the good.

It sounds like your unit was about the same way. And, I like that about America, it produces better men.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I was actually a man trapped in a woman's body for almost a year. That all changed when my mother gave birth to me. Whew!


That was bad Prepadoodle, so as your punishment...

Time for you to go to your womb!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I was actually a man trapped in a woman's body for almost a year. That all changed when my mother gave birth to me. Whew!


Dang it; that must have been rough on your mother!

I bet she wishes she hadda given birth to a baby, instead! :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Knowing what I know about the military today, no.
nothing to do with the Marines or any of that, although that is part of the cause.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I might consider the Air Force though...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have another question. Why are vets so darn awesome.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I ask that you don't take this the wrong way; I love my country.
> 
> If you were a kid graduating high school today, having seen the Marines get slaughtered in Tennessee, would you consider joining the military? If you remain a civilian, you have the right to carry a firearm to defend yourself. If you join the military and serve stateside, that constitutional right is taken from you on most bases (thank you Bill Clinton).
> 
> A lot of kids will still choose to serve, but some will reconsider, I'm sure. I'm thinking that this must change.


I think that if this would have happened when I was getting ready to join it would not have stopped me. But then again I was 20 years old and had a few more reasons to join than just to wear the Dress Blues.

Also, I have never had a problem owning weapons and living on base. We even have ranges on base where we can shoot our own weapons. The only difference between on and off base is that I had to register it with the Provost Marshall and that was it.

All things considered, I would still recommend joining the armed forces, as long as they are doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

phrogman said:


> I think that if this would have happened when I was getting ready to join it would not have stopped me. But then again I was 20 years old and had a few more reasons to join than just to wear the Dress Blues.
> 
> Also, I have never had a problem owning weapons and living on base. We even have ranges on base where we can shoot our own weapons. The only difference between on and off base is that I had to register it with the Provost Marshall and that was it.
> 
> All things considered, I would still recommend joining the armed forces, as long as they are doing it for the right reasons.


Unless you live in the barracks, where they must be stored in the arms room, and you can't carry, only properly transport.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

In the late `80s-early 90s when we began sending women on ships, single mom pregnancy's sky rocketed to 30 percent on the Samuel Gompers and the Navy vessel actually had to wait for more replacements in Singapore as they sent pregnant sailors home... We used to call it the "Love Boat"
Bzillions of dollars were needed to refit warships with women's berthing and heads (heads = restrooms for you land lubbers). I'm not sure how that will play out with LGBT folks... maybe they will want to sleep 2/bunk.?
(It's not my Navy anymore for many reasons but topic will require a whole 32oz sweet tea and an afternoon under a shady tree to hear about all that... maybe even a Cuban cigar.)

To answer the OP question. Yes, I would suggest that someone would enlist. Why? Because the are major life lessons to be learned. Like sports in school there are things you learn in the military that stay with you. 
I might add that it is still one of the best places to learn prepping... even if you don't realize it at the time.



:smug:


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> In the late `80s-early 90s when we began sending women on ships, single mom pregnancy's sky rocketed to 30 percent on the Samuel Gompers and the Navy vessel actually had to wait for more replacements in Singapore as they sent pregnant sailors home... We used to call it the "Love Boat"
> Bzillions of dollars were needed to refit warships with women's berthing and heads (heads = restrooms for you land lubbers). I'm not sure how that will play out with LGBT folks... maybe they will want to sleep 2/bunk.?
> (It's not my Navy anymore for many reasons but topic will require a whole 32oz sweet tea and an afternoon under a shady tree to hear about all that... maybe even a Cuban cigar.)
> 
> ...


The amount of people that get caught fooling around on ship is ridiculous. There was this female that got caught giving oral to another shipmate and during her Captain's Mass she was asked is she had any regrets of what he done. She said "yes, I should have stopped after the 13th time". You have to wonder, for every one that they catch how many get away?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

My parents saw how poorly the military was treated under Ford and Carter and forbade me from enlisting. Still wished I had gone against their wishes, but alas. 

I'm afraid what you are talking about, Side Kahr, is going to be more and more prevalent with the Millennial generation starting to have kids.


----------

